# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Du lịch Đà Nẵng - Những ngôi nhà phủ hoa lá ở Hội An

## hangnt

*Didau.org - Hiếm nơi nào có nhiều ngôi nhà nhỏ và xinh xinh như ở Hội An. Không hoa lệ, không lung linh, nhà ở phố cổ đặc biệt với mái ngói phủ hoa hoặc rêu xanh ngắt, các cửa sổ cũng được cỏ cây tô điểm.*

Ai đã từng đến Hội An một lần có lẽ sẽ nóng lòng quay trở lại, bởi khung cảnh, con người ở đây quá đỗi yên bình, trong lành và thú vị. Với những người yêu thiên nhiên và thích những gì rêu phong, cổ kín thì Hội An lại càng có sức hút hơn.
Trong một buổi sáng lành lạnh, thỉnh thoảng có những hạt mưa lất phất bay, đi lang thang giữa lòng phố cổ, bạn sẽ thấy điều đó khi nhìn những mái nhà phủ đầy sắc xanh.

Đó là những ngôi nhà nhỏ, một tầng hoặc hai tầng, được làm chủ yếu bằng gỗ, chủ yếu là gỗ sẫm màu nên không hề sáng sủa mà tạo một bầu không khí tối tối, cổ xưa và chậm rãi. Trên những ngôi nhà đó, lớp lớp rêu, hoặc chen chúc những cây cỏ mảnh mai, tạo thành một mảng mái nhà lấm tấm xanh.



Những giàn hoa giấy ôm lấy từng mái nhà, rủ xuống hiên nhà, tạo nên một khung cảnh thanh bình, thơ mộng.




Ở Hội An, không chỉ nhà ở, quán cà phê mà ngay cả các tiệm bán đồ thời trang cao cấp, những nhà hàng sang trọng dành cũng phủ hoa, cây xanh hoặc mái ngói rêu phong. Trong tiết trời ấm áp, bạn có thể ngồi ở ngoài hiên, nhâm nhi ly cà phê, trên cao là những cành hoa giấy khe khẽ đu đưa theo gió.
Bữa trưa hoặc tối cũng trở nên dễ chịu hơn khi bạn bước vào một nhà hàng với những rễ cây dài và mảnh rủ xuống trước bậc thềm, bên cạnh là các cây tre, cây trúc.



Dàn hoa ở một quán cao lầu.



Nhà hàng rất đặc trưng của người phố cổ.



Những giỏ hoa xinh xinh nhiều màu sắc trên lan can tầng 2 của một ngôi nhà.



Ngõ nhỏ rêu xanh và lá khô rơi ở Hội An.



Cỏ cây bao quanh khung cửa sổ nhỏ.



Những mái nhà đầy rêu.



Rêu tạo thành từng đường vườn rất dễ thương trên mái ngói.



Cỏ cây sinh sôi, xanh tươi.



Và thậm chí, hoa còn tự do nở, tự do vươn lên trời cao từ mái nhà.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nhìn có gì đó cổ điển
Đẹp thật, chụp ảnh ở đây thì tuyệt vời

----------


## lunas2

phố nhỏ ngõ nhỏ nhà tôi ở đó...

----------


## Hunterist

Nhìn hôi an cổ kính wa a`

----------


## dung89

Rêu phong quá đi thôi

----------

